# Bribie Island Friday 06/06



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

Ladies and gents, another successful mission for everyone this morning. Met a few blokes in the carpark and we headed out chasing bust ups. I felt like a crazy man chasing them 100's of meters at times to only stop for a break and see them right next to the yak. So after a tide change the action increased 100 times and there were fish everywhere and 3 blokes into it. Everyone scored from what I saw but here is a quick upload of my fish. Got a PB 115 long tail and about 5 mack tuna which are great fun. I still have lots of tuna steaks in the fridge from last outing so everything went back swimming.

Loving the pelagic pursuit - I'll be back into em next weekend you can be assured.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm off to Fraser Island for something I'll call micro mothershiping. Taking 2 pro anglers over on a 4.85m Seajay Tropic for a night. Bloody oath.

Dan.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Excellent Dan. Good results for all (don't tell Dan).

BTW Dan, I believe your 'mack tuna' are actually skipjack tuna.....good eating, and for other reasons as well:

http://whfoods.org/genpage.php?tname=dailytip&dbid=316

http://www.sportsfish.com.au/pages/fish ... -tuna.html


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds and looks like great fishing
I come to bribie every two years...maybe should bring the yak?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

kayakone said:


> Excellent Dan. Good results for all (don't tell Dan).
> 
> BTW Dan, I believe your 'mack tuna' are actually skipjack tuna.....good eating, and for other reasons as well:
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm with Trev on that. Stripeys.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Epic mate. Good stuff!


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

It was a good day Dan, with plenty of fish around well done on the PB. I managed my first Long Tail Tuna at 110 cm


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

krustayshen said:


> It was a good day Dan, with plenty of fish around well done on the PB. I managed my first Long Tail Tuna at 110 cm


Congratulations Greg on your third trip out, and first one landed. First trip only I scored, then you go out yourself for a mammoth 45 minute battle, and lose it. 110 cm of tordepo,....cherry popped! 

Three yakkers - three tuna (not counting the skipjack).

A day to remember!


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Met up with DAN & Greg for another Tuna assult . 
Hooked up early on a solid fish on my 20lb gear & got spooled , for the first time in my life , could not stop the beast. 
Greg hooked up & boated his first Tuna , well done mate.
So down to one rod my 30 lb Gear, chased bust ups all over the place with another hook up only to pull the hook :twisted: not having a good day. 
Finely Hooked up & boated a Tuna just over 1m long.  . 
Good morning on the water .

Cheers 
Killer.

Cats happy again.  .


----------



## bennj (May 5, 2014)

Awesome stuff fellas. Tuna are definately the hardest fighting fish I've encountered and those big fellas dont give you an inch!


----------



## Happyaz (May 19, 2014)

Well done mate I'm yet to get one in my kayak came close a couple of weeks ago off Moffat 
Cheers


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Nice fellas. Love those slugouts with them longtails, nice one on the release. Nice killer, not much else to do on those spooling runs but hold on. :? 
Wayno


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Ron... you gotta be kiddin'!

_Hooked up early on a solid fish on my 20lb gear & got spooled , for the first time in my life , could not stop the beast._

Couldn't you try to follow it, get the yak moving after it, crank up the drag and then when you're travelling as fast as the fish, pump and wind until the spool looks healthy again... worked a couple of times for me.

Good to see you landed another one, but surely the cat wouldn't get any of the good stuff?

Cheers mate... Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

krustayshen said:


> It was a good day Dan, with plenty of fish around well done on the PB. I managed my first Long Tail Tuna at 110 cm


Well done Cherrypopper!

Better have a yarn to Daniel, Greg... he's gettin' a bit twitchy about poppin' his cherry! ;-)

Cheers... Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Yakcoosa said:


> Ladies and gents, another successful mission for everyone this morning. Met a few blokes in the carpark and we headed out chasing bust ups. I felt like a crazy man chasing them 100's of meters at times to only stop for a break and see them right next to the yak. So after a tide change the action increased 100 times and there were fish everywhere and 3 blokes into it. Everyone scored from what I saw but here is a quick upload of my fish. Got a PB 115 long tail and about 5 mack tuna which are great fun. I still have lots of tuna steaks in the fridge from last outing so everything went back swimming.
> 
> Loving the pelagic pursuit - I'll be back into em next weekend you can be assured.
> 
> ...


Well done Dan... especially releasing excess fisih! Great! Have a yarn with K1... he just can't release fish... hasn't got it in his genes.

What is a pro angler? are they commercial fishermen? :?

Again... well done that man!

Jimbo


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> Ron... you gotta be kiddin'!
> 
> _Hooked up early on a solid fish on my 20lb gear & got spooled , for the first time in my life , could not stop the beast._
> 
> ...


Well Jim,My first mistake was trolling two lines at the time , and as it happened the lighter outfit got hit first, the drag on it was set at about half the breaking strain of the 20lb line , I grabed the rod cranked it up a little more, Didn't help, the other line came round into play now as the kayak spun round so I jamed the rod into the rod holder beside me & tried to reel the other rod in out of the way , looked down at the Sienna 4000 that only holds about 250yds at best & could see the bottom of the spool, before I could grab it Ping Goneski. 
It all happened so fast.

So in future I will only troll one rod at a time, use the 4000 as a casting stick only as I have done in the past were I have some control over what is happening , ie feathering the spool etc , as I have caught Two Tuna & one big Queenie on this same outfit before.

I am no expert at this off shore game & still learning, but I think I'm going OK!

Thanks 
Ron.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

killer said:


> I am no expert at this off shore game & still learning, but I think I'm going OK!
> 
> Thanks


Your doing just fine Ron, I have just worked out how to work my camera here is your photo.












Beekeeper said:


> Well done Cherrypopper!


Thanks Jim, these fish are a lot of fun, even if you don't always land them.

Cheers Greg


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Niiice. Getting spooled on 20 w 10lb drag. YES!
Do it again, do it again!


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

killer said:


> Well Jim,My first mistake was trolling two lines at the time , and as it happened the lighter outfit got hit first....


Ron, I feel your pain! How many times have I learnt that lesson!!! Every now and again I still end up doing it if I'm trolling a deep runner one side and a shallow the other and inevitably the result is always bad!!!

Great work I reckon and another reminder to me that 2 lines out doesn't = twice as many fish. It usually = half as many!!!! :lol:

Cheers, Marty


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

killer said:


> My first mistake was trolling two lines at the time , and as it happened the lighter outfit got hit first, the drag on it was set at about half the breaking strain of the 20lb line , I grabed the rod cranked it up a little more, Didn't help, the other line came round into play now as the kayak spun round so I jamed the rod into the rod holder beside me & tried to reel the other rod in out of the way , looked down at the Sienna 4000 that only holds about 250yds at best & could see the bottom of the spool, before I could grab it Ping Goneski.
> It all happened so fast.
> 
> So in future I will only troll one rod at a time, use the 4000 as a casting stick only as I have done in the past were I have some control over what is happening , ie feathering the spool etc , as I have caught Two Tuna & one big Queenie on this same outfit before.
> ...


You _are _going OK. Nor do I think trolling with two rods is a mistake. Paulo taught me long ago that if trolling two, make one deep and short, and the other longer. The shallow rod on a 7' rod is also helpful (hope I got that right....Paulo?). I rarely get tangles, unless occasionally I forget and do a right angle or greater turn. Obviously, if the hook-up is on the shorter leash, and it takes off like a tuna tordedo, you are more likely to have tangle trouble before getting the longer line in than if it was the other way round. It also depends what the tordedo does in terms of direction.

Personally, I think _you are under-gunned in reel capacity for these fish_, and maybe in line strength, but Paulo and others may disagree with me. While there is a technique of putting the fish out to the side to make it do more work, that does _decrease your chances of putting massive hurt on it because of the capsize risk_. I have never been busted off or de-spooled, in fact nowhere near it, but I use much bigger reels than many do. It would be interesting to see what Paulo, Sprocket, Cav and Salti think about reel capacity, line strength, and technique - you could add the Palmy crew to that, as well as whether any of them have ever been de-spooled or busted off.

Two more tuna months to go......Yeeehah! (don't forget they are only going to get bigger). My goal this year is to land a 130 cm or bigger. That would be sweet.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Greg & Marty , I don't think the 4000 sienna has 10lb of drag but it was up as far as I could pull it off the spool , & I can pull hard ;-) . 
Cheers 
Ron.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

kayakone said:


> killer said:
> 
> 
> > My first mistake was trolling two lines at the time , and as it happened the lighter outfit got hit first, the drag on it was set at about half the breaking strain of the 20lb line , I grabed the rod cranked it up a little more, Didn't help, the other line came round into play now as the kayak spun round so I jamed the rod into the rod holder beside me & tried to reel the other rod in out of the way , looked down at the Sienna 4000 that only holds about 250yds at best & could see the bottom of the spool, before I could grab it Ping Goneski.
> ...


 Well Trev I don't know how you do it with four to six lines out at once , but I'll stick to one from now on , As Marty said , you can only catch one fish at a time . 
Cheers 
Ron.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

killer said:


> Thanks Greg & Marty , I don't think the 4000 sienna has 10lb of drag but it was up as far as I could pull it off the spool , & I can pull hard ;-) .
> Cheers
> Ron.


We have no doubt you can pull hard :lol: , but a *Daiwa Saltist has 15 kg* of drag. That has to make a big difference in preventing line loss, and allowing you to turn the head, *provided *you don't fall off! :shock:

I have also found that heavy rods allow you to control the fish much better near and under the yak, and to break the dreaded circle work.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I've had no problems on a 4000 sized stradic and 15pd line class. Fight times seem close to the same as others with heavier gear. Just gotta admit defeat sometimes I think. Keep at it with the lighter lines, makes casting easier and gives that outfit more options than just a tuna stick, you only need to worry about how your going to land the fish after you hook them.

But yeah when the tuna are around one trolling rod is a pretty good idea. Imagine hooking a second fish and that loose line wrapping around you and pulling up tight? In Trevs line classes it would cut him in half :shock:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> I've had no problems on a 4000 sized stradic and 15pd line class. Fight times seem close to the same as others with heavier gear. Just gotta admit defeat sometimes I think. Keep at it with the lighter lines, makes casting easier and gives that outfit more options than just a tuna stick, you only need to worry about how your going to land the fish after you hook them.
> 
> But yeah when the tuna are around one trolling rod is a pretty good idea. Imagine hooking a second fish and that loose line wrapping around you and pulling up tight? In Trevs line classes it would cut him in half :shock:


No, but you take 50 minutes to land a tiddler Kev. :lol:

Agreed about a second fish, (except for the safety (hook) knives, but I'll still troll two. In the second case, if I couldn't cut the line but it cut me, there'd be two trevs, which is more than the moderators could handle. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

killer said:


> Well Jim,My first mistake was trolling two lines at the time , and as it happened the lighter outfit got hit first, the drag on it was set at about half the breaking strain of the 20lb line , I grabed the rod cranked it up a little more, Didn't help, the other line came round into play now as the kayak spun round so I jamed the rod into the rod holder beside me & tried to reel the other rod in out of the way , looked down at the Sienna 4000 that only holds about 250yds at best & could see the bottom of the spool, before I could grab it Ping Goneski.
> It all happened so fast.
> 
> So in future I will only troll one rod at a time, use the 4000 as a casting stick only as I have done in the past were I have some control over what is happening , ie feathering the spool etc , as I have caught Two Tuna & one big Queenie  on this same outfit before.
> ...


Yeah Ron... you were up against it all right with the second outfit coming into the equation, and being a pain in the arse! The last longfin I caught hooked up when I was drifting two outfits... luckily for me, the tuna headed East without picking up the overhead outfit, and once I was following it, could quite easily wind the other lot in with my left hand, holding the tuna rod in my right. Once I'd secured it, I could then attend to the tuna.

It just didn't happen that way for you.

I have only ever trolled two outfits at the one time, and swore off it when sorting out the resultant tangle... braid tangles with the same coloured braid are just the pits!

The first longfin I caught, I cast at, so only had one rod to worry about... that kinda makes it all so simple.

My three threadlines are all 5000 Stradics, and as yet I've not been spooled on any of them, but the little Shimano Corvalus Cvl 200 bait-caster... came as near to damn it on what I thought was a tuna (the same day that K1 got his first longfin and at almost the same time) and the spool on it is just so tiny! I struggled to get the Acadia turned around and when finally I did, the spool was shrinking rapidly. When I was moving as fast as the fish, I cranked up the drag, momentarily began to go faster than the fish, then the hook pulled!

Gutted!

Mind you... I never dreamed I'd ever hook a long-fin on that little outfit, but nobody informed the toona! :lol:

My thoughts on fighting fast fish with too-small gear are: 
1. get the kayak following the fish; 
2. crank up the drag then pump and wind to retrieve line; 
3. Once sufficient line is retrieved, then you can try using the kayak side-on to the fish and fight it with the reel, but be sure to set the drag low enough so you don't finish up in the drink;

Once the line capacity is OK again, most of your worries are over...

You've felt what it's like to run out of line... bet you won't do that again in a hurry, eh?

Get in amongst 'em Ron... and yep... you're doing OK all right!

Jimbo


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

tried a shimano t-curve 400 jigmaster??..perfect for yak...good lifting power combined with a pen 500 jigmaster( bushes--NO bearings) with about 200m of 15kg mono...lifted many trophies with that combo from the depths...use a good rod to lift and wind on the down with those buggers if ya there saturday i can show you


----------



## Mitchell197 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey guys I'm new to this forum and was thinking of doing a similar trip myself. I was wondering wether you guys went south or east of bribe island? How far off shore did you go? And any other hints and tips you could give a new guy.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

The guys are launching from the east side of Bribie, providing conditions are suitable (lowish swell, wind not to strong etc) the tuna work all the way along the front of the island, you will see the fish hitting the surface and jumping at times as they smash into the bait, often less than 500m off the beach. As the start of the winter westerly winds take over, the fish will feed closer to the beach to a point where they are sometimes a viable land based target.

Try this thread for details on how to target them: http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=65065


----------



## Happyaz (May 19, 2014)

Hi all
which is the best car park to use on the eastern side of bribie and is there a particular tide and time of day that the long tails hit on


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I wish you all luck tomorrow. I launched the AI there this morning (Bongaree) and saw not one fish or bird all day. I hope they're there for you tomorrow.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep , my last Tuna was caught very slowly trolling a soft plastic on a 3/8 jig head , and i mean very slowly , nearly dead sticking.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Mitchell197 (Jun 10, 2014)

So I'm planning on driving over early tomorrow morning to give it a crack. My only concern is the wind prediction been 12 knots. Do you experienced kayakers think this is to windy?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Mitchell197 said:


> So I'm planning on driving over early tomorrow morning to give it a crack. My only concern is the wind prediction been 12 knots. Do you experienced kayakers think this is to windy?


Hopefully I'm qualified to comment Mitchell. There are a number of factors besides the wind, but wind first.

1. If the predicted wind is 12 knots offshore, it will not look too bad from the shore, but.....one to two kms out it will be fairly rough. There will be whitecaps (these start forming at a wind speed of 10 knots). You cannot assess sea conditions looking downwind. I mention one to two kms because if you hook-up to a longtail, you could easily end up that far offshore. Not having any idea of your skills level, your fitness, or your kayak's performance, you could possibly be in for a challenge returning to shore in such a wind from that far out (headwind), particularly if you have been fighting a longtail for an hour.

2. The currents around the south end of Bribie, right up to 6 kms north of Skirmish Point, are strong.....ebbs N - NE, floods S. The current speed at the present moon phase could reach three knots (well beyond fighting against). You can use these currents to advantage - say to launch at Woorim and go north on the last two hours of the ebb, and come back on the flood.

3. Surf. The surf at Bribie generally dumps top to bottom. Swell from the NE - E is the most treacherous, and is biggest for the two hours before and after the Woorim high tide time (basically Brisbane Bar minus 15 minutes). If it is a big NE - E swell, your best launch option is west of skirmish Point or at Bongaree (unless you have a Stealth and know what you are doing).

You can catch longtails within 30 metres of the beach, so there is no need to go wide. Good luck.


----------



## Mitchell197 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, my skill level is average and my fitness isn't to bad either and I'm confident with my pro fish it's handled the swell well so far. You have given me a bit to think about but i will defendantly still be giving it a go tomorrow.


----------

